# Great DIY Aquarium Site



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i came across this site and thought it would be good to share with everyone on the forums. It lists alot of good DIY projects.
http://w3page.com/fishline/projects.php


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

That's good, I have also found another site, This site has lots of pictures and explains in detail the projects.

http://cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_list.php


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 30, 2005)

Here's another DIY site:
http://www.kingvinnie.com/aquaria/diy/


----------

